# really upset with today's rating



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi, I am new to this forum
I am driving in Portland, OR
usually drive from 3--7 in downtown area.
Today I finished 6 trips, but I figured out that 1 pax gave me a 4, 2 gave me 3s!
that really upset me a lot since I did everything best as I can
1. I provide water to every pax
2. greet everyone, and ask if everything's ok in my car (AC temperature, music)
3. always follow the GPS
4. open doors if I see the pax coming across or from more than 100 feet.
5. always drive with distance from the car ahead, and keep it under the speed limit.
up to yesterday I finished 87 trips with 4.76, now 93 trips with 4.71...down by 0.05 in one day, holy cow!
do not know how I can do better to please pax


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Foot rubs and cucumber water.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

You need to get more trips down. Having only that many trips will definitely fluctuate constantly.

Water is optional. Many high-rated drivers don't even provide water or other amenities based on what they have said here. Same goes for opening doors.

So you greet everybody and ask them if they're ok with starting the trip and follow the GPS correctly to make sure you guys get there on time? Good. Keep doing that.

Take into consideration that there may be 'other' factors that are completely out of your control which CAN impact your rating. Riders can be frustrated with the outcome of their surge fare or simply aren't feeling happy enough to
give you the appropriate rating. There are bunch of reasons like that. It happens way more than it needs to which SUCKS but what can you do? Try to make the best of your job and keep doing more rides. "Live as if you were to die tomorrow. Learn as if you were to live forever."


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hand out 20% off coupons to Bed Bath and Beyond.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

hao said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum
> I am driving in Portland, OR
> usually drive from 3--7 in downtown area.
> Today I finished 6 trips, but I figured out that 1 pax gave me a 4, 2 gave me 3s!
> ...


1. Get rid of the water. 
2. I tell them to let me know if it's an ok temp in the back. That's it. 
3. I know my way. Hardly use GPS. I put it up if needed and ask them if it looks ok. Otherwise I just tell them I know how to get there and what my visit plan is and if that works for them ("I'll take Kirby ďown to 59 then. That work for you?")
4. Hahaha
5. If it's surging. Otherwise 4 mph over limit. Time is NOT money with Uber.

But as far as what you CAN do: don't pick up low rated pax. Don't pick up pax who are annoying BEFORE the ride. That means anyone who asks where you are or are you on the way etc etc. Anyone who gets annoyed you can't find them (even if you think it's your fault). Anyone who walks up with drinks and doesn't toss them without ANY argument. Any group over your vehicle limit. Anyone who expects you to drive blocks to where they REALLY are. Anyone who won't tell you the destination (if you call or if they're in the car--I ask before I start the trip. If they say it's in the app I tell them it's slow and to tell me for the GPS. I have car nav tho.)


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 1. Get rid of the water.
> 2. I tell them to let me know if it's an ok temp in the back. That's it.
> 3. I know my way. Hardly use GPS. I put it up if needed and ask them if it looks ok. Otherwise I just tell them I know how to get there and what my visit plan is and if that works for them ("I'll take Kirby ďown to 59 then. That work for you?")
> 4. Hahaha
> ...


6,7.
Aux cord and charge cord for College kids.

8. Adults; ask them if they would like to listen to BBC, C-Span on FM radio.


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 1. Get rid of the water.
> 2. I tell them to let me know if it's an ok temp in the back. That's it.
> 3. I know my way. Hardly use GPS. I put it up if needed and ask them if it looks ok. Otherwise I just tell them I know how to get there and what my visit plan is and if that works for them ("I'll take Kirby ďown to 59 then. That work for you?")
> 4. Hahaha
> ...


thanks Fuzzyelvis. the reason I use GPS cauz it show the shortest route for most of the time, unless it is in high traffic, I will ask the rider if he is willing to take my personal route
and, on the 1st week I drove with Uber, I did the same as you said, few miles over the limit, but I got a 2 stars and said my speed made her scary and motion sick. so after that i never drive over the limit


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> You need to get more trips down. Having only that many trips will definitely fluctuate constantly.
> 
> Water is optional. Many high-rated drivers don't even provide water or other amenities based on what they have said here. Same goes for opening doors.
> 
> ...


Hi,Chong. I got 3 trip under surge hrs, all 3 suck with 4 stars. So, now I am not doing any trips under surge hrs. I will wait 5 mins or so until the surge price gone


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

hao said:


> thanks Fuzzyelvis. the reason I use GPS cauz it show the shortest route for most of the time, unless it is in high traffic, I will ask the rider if he is willing to take my personal route
> and, on the 1st week I drove with Uber, I did the same as you said, few miles over the limit, but I got a 2 stars and said *my speed made her scary and motion sick.* so after that i never drive over the limit


Piss poor excuse. Eject PAX with extreme prejudice. 5mph or 50mph, PAX should walk. This type of pax will down rank you even if you got out of the car and pushed it. If pax get motion sick then pax should never get in to a vehicle.

PAX; i get car sick and motion sick.
You; pull over. Have a nice day, its best that you walk the rest of the way.
PAX: but i live 999999 blocks away!
You; Have a good day.
PAX; can you just driver slower?
You: impeding traffic flow is dangerous, illegal, which causes more traffic and more accidents. .. and i dont want to get a ticket for driving tooooo slow...Now GTFO!


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Piss poor excuse. Eject PAX with extreme prejudice. 5mph or 50mph, PAX should walk. This type of pax will down rank you even if you got out of the car and pushed it. If pax get motion sick then pax should never get in to a vehicle.
> 
> PAX; i get car sick and motion sick.
> You; pull over. Have a nice day, its best that you walk the rest of the way.
> ...


how about freeways? I used to drive at 60mph ( 55mph limit), but seems couple riders did not like this


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Piss poor excuse. Eject PAX with extreme prejudice. 5mph or 50mph, PAX should walk. This type of pax will down rank you even if you got out of the car and pushed it. If pax get motion sick then pax should never get in to a vehicle.
> 
> PAX; i get car sick and motion sick.
> You; pull over. Have a nice day, its best that you walk the rest of the way.
> ...


the motion sick PAX did not say this in my car. she post a bad review after this trip. I never knew this when on the trip. during the trip the speed limit was 35mph, and I drove up to 40mph


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

hao said:


> thanks Fuzzyelvis. the reason I use GPS cauz it show the shortest route for most of the time, unless it is in high traffic, I will ask the rider if he is willing to take my personal route
> and, on the 1st week I drove with Uber, I did the same as you said, few miles over the limit, but I got a 2 stars and said my speed made her scary and motion sick. so after that i never drive over the limit


Speed cameras have a 5mph leeway. I have also heard many times from various judges in a traffic court, that cops wont pull you over if you dont go over 10mph over speed limit... YMMV. So stick to 5mph over speed limit.

If PAX complains about you driving too fast ; then slow down or eject pax. Many of my PAX never owned a car. So a 25mph seems like 100mph to some.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

hao said:


> the motion sick PAX did not say this in my car. she post a bad review after this trip. I never knew this when on the trip. during the trip the speed limit was 35mph, and I drove up to 40mph


File such PAX in to a; "" folder.

Suck it up and move on.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

hao said:


> how about freeways? I used to drive at 60mph ( 55mph limit), but seems couple riders did not like this


Tell you what. Play it safe for all PAX across the board. If speed limit is 55mph, set cruise control to 54mph.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

If you ever worked in Retail, you know you cant please everyone. There is always one thorn that will ruin your day, even if you said 100 hail marys and gave your self 500 lashes.


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> If you ever worked in Retail, you know you cant please everyone. There is always one thorn that will ruin your day, even if you said 100 hail marys and gave your self 500 lashes.


ture, will start tomorrow freshly. lol


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

hao said:


> Hi,Chong. I got 3 trip under surge hrs, all 3 suck with 4 stars. So, now I am not doing any trips under surge hrs. I will wait 5 mins or so until the surge price gone


Surge is where you make your money if your not going to do surge you might as well find something else to do


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

I personally think that if you are not talking to your customers, and they want the conversation, don't even worry about your rating cause you have no control over it. Water does nada for a rating. Opening doors (other than for the elderly, handicapped and mothers with small children), makes them scrutinize you more.

If you are a social and friendly person you know how to spark up conversation. If you are not... don't make them car sick.

But most of all don't worry about your rating. It raises your blood pressure, and you don't get health insurance from this.

You can offer charging cords, I don't see how that is bad. And I'll listen to any type of music, so I personally don't care if they want to change the station... however that has never actually happened.

What's my rating... I don't know. All I know is I don't pay for gas, beer, coffee or vape juice, just based on my tips.
I cherry pick and I've kicked several folk out of my car because I was not comfortable with them. But 98% of my customers are awesome. 

In the words of Bob Marley, "Don't worry... about a ting... 'cause e'ry little thang gonna be alright"


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> I personally think that if you are not talking to your customers, and they want the conversation, don't even worry about your rating cause you have no control over it. Water does nada for a rating. Opening doors (other than for the elderly, handicapped and mothers with small children), makes them scrutinize you more.
> 
> If you are a social and friendly person you know how to spark up conversation. If you are not... don't make them car sick.
> 
> ...


thanks Pete. 
So, you mean do not open doors for people except for elderly, handicapped and mothers with small children? 
talking is not my strong suit, but I can talk with riders if I see they are not playing phones nor talking on the phone. for a group of 3 or 4 riders, if they just keep talking within themselves. I will just shut up and drive


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

You open doors for old, blind and handicapped.

A 20 year old with a Gucci Bag can open her own door.

Google Image Service dogs. If PAX does not fall in the service dog category, then you dont have to give them a ride, unless PAX is clearly blind or old.

Military PAX with dogs always get a ride from me. Learn to recognize military vs entitled PAX.


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> You open doors for old, blind and handicapped.
> 
> A 20 year old with a Gucci Bag can open her own door.


how about a 25 year old lady with her travel case bag and some files, walking out of a building


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

hao said:


> how about a 25 year old lady with her travel case bag and some files, walking out of a building


I can pop the trunk open with out getting out of my seat.

Any more questions?


----------



## ldra02 (Apr 29, 2015)

hao said:


> how about a 25 year old lady with her travel case bag and some files, walking out of a building


I tend to help people out with luggage, if they've got a fair bit of it. It's up to you though. Sometimes it may help your ratings. Typically I'll only do this if it looks like it's more than they can easily handle themselves. Otherwise, I wouldn't bother, it may just serve to insult them rather than help them.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

As for the "20 year old with a Gucci bag", I had that kind of PAX last night and they are almost sure to tank your rating regardless of what you do.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Do you get to the right place on time? I know people get aggravated about that.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

hao said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum
> I am driving in Portland, OR
> usually drive from 3--7 in downtown area.
> Today I finished 6 trips, but I figured out that 1 pax gave me a 4, 2 gave me 3s!
> ...


0.05 that is 5/100ths right? In one day???? 6 trips. Only you don't know that, pax can rate you weeks after they rode with you. Either way, 5/100ths is in fact inconsequential.

Drive five hundred rides five times and tell me that any component of any ride can be quantified to such a measure. If you only drive six trips in a day, don't even look at your rating. On days you manage 36 trips, same thing. This isn't rocket surgery. Your bullet points.... They are bullet points. Who every said "Always follow GPS" is an ass. Use your own mind, develop and trust your own best judgement whenever the opportunity presents itself. From my experience the worst, weakest drivers "always follow their GPS". They never learn to think for themselves it seems.

Let us hope you haven't taken on debt to driver for Travis. So long as that is the case, even if you are in dire need of extra cash....... Travis and Uber do not have you bent over a barrel. Find and cultivate your sense of personal agency, take charge of the experience. Ignore the ratings. Much has been written concerning the hard fact, that too much has been written about driver ratings. You aren't expected to be around for long and what you are obsessing over is designed for you to obsess needlessly over during your months driving. It's only about control.

After 500 rides, rather than a 4.71 or a 4.76, you might find yourself nice and stable at 4.73, which will mean zilch. Until you can express in words the difference in quality between a 4.71 or.76 driver, it isn't worth a damn. Uber doesn't want to manage you so much as they would like to pilot you like a mindless drone. Enjoy your first months as a driver, don't let them turn you into a drone by encouraging you to obsess over bullshit.


----------



## Bryan Walters (Sep 21, 2015)

Just started in the Portland area myself and my rating is way low. With Lyft I have 5 stars after 4 weeks. I think it's the surge drunkies. That's all I got last night, no issues and from what I remember they were all happy yet I have a 3.67 rating. I didn't notice until I picked up another Uber driver in Vancouver and after a few minutes of conversation he asks why my rating is so low. He said my car is nicer than his and I drive perfect. I didn't even know my rating was that low because last night it was 5 stars, of course that was my first night.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

hao said:


> thanks Fuzzyelvis. the reason I use GPS cauz it show the shortest route for most of the time, unless it is in high traffic, I will ask the rider if he is willing to take my personal route
> and, on the 1st week I drove with Uber, I did the same as you said, few miles over the limit, but I got a 2 stars and said my speed made her scary and motion sick. so after that i never drive over the limit


Here in California, if you aren't doing at least ten over, that's impeding the flow of traffic. I try to stay within 65-71mph zone here. Paxs have said nothing so far, and neither have the cops. But it's different in each part of the state.


----------

